# Cleaning Plastic Wheels



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Gents:

I bought a spray bottle of "Contractor's Solvent" at True Value. I use it on a paper towel to clean the 60+ year-old crud off plastic wheels. I wouldn't want to get it on a painted surface or anything rubber, though! I've tried rounding up the usual suspects for that job and nothing else works for me. This stuff works! I use a wire wheel on my bench grinder to polish the metal wheels and sliders and I use 90% alcohol on the pads of my track cleaning car to clean the track. Flyer trains are a bit finicky and cleanliness is the key. Reckers knows. What I want is metal against metal, so that if there is some sparking, then at least there is no carbon deposited. Did I mention that Reckers knows. :thumbsup:

Hope this tidbit is of value to fellow S-Gaugers!

Regards,
Timboy, An American Flyer Nerd


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Plastic wheels? Do S-gauge cars have plastic wheels?


----------

